# 55 Gallon Planted Tank and Other Tanks New fish and Plants



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello. I kow I have talked about setting up a discus tank and now is that time I will not be able to have any pictures of the tank being setup until after next week as I am going to the beach.

*Equipment:*


*Filtration*
-Eheim 2217
-Aquatop CF 300 Canister Filter 

*Lighting*
-Catalina 3X54 T5HO fixture with one ballast that is broken
-Maybe later on CO2 but for now none

*Substrate:*

-40 lbs of Eco-Complete
-50 lbs of Pool Filter Sand

*Flora:*

I will explain what plants I will have in the pictures

*Fauna:*

-4 Discus
-Some kind of tetra
-A fancy pleco of some sort
-8 Sterbai Cories
-Marble Hatchets
-An angelfish or 2
And if I make sure the tank is ok maybe a pair of Rams

I will have the pictures up when I come back


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

So here are the sketches I made to show what I am going for. I hope you guys like and if you have suggestions be free to tell me.

*Top View:*








This shows only the gravel and rocks, no plants or driftwood
*Front View:*








Suggestions would be great
I hope you like it.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

interesting. are you going to get adult discus?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

No I am going to start with juvenile so they acclimate better and so I can watch their development.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Just a suggestion:
4 discus is not as 'comfortable' a group as 5 or 6, which your size tank could handle.
You may experience more aggression/pecking order problems than you would like to have.
btw - I think your intended aquascape layout will look great.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Just a suggestion:
> 4 discus is not as 'comfortable' a group as 5 or 6, which your size tank could handle.
> You may experience more aggression/pecking order problems than you would like to have.
> btw - I think your intended aquascape layout will look great.



Agreed get 5/6. skip the hatchets and angelfish if need be.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks I have always wanted a tank like this and now I have enough time to do it. I think your right I will try to get 5-6 if I can afford and also I have always liked marble hatchets and if I have the space I would like to incorporate them into the tank. Hope you continue to follow the progress.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck with everything. Marble hatchets will make good tankmates, but I hope your tank is covered - they are famous 'jumpers'.

BTW - May I suggest you have a read of my illustrated Beginner's Guide to Getting Started with Discus - in the Discus Basics for Beginners section of simplydiscus.com forum - link:
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?86009-Beginner-s-Guide-to-Getting-Started-with-Discus
It may help you launch your project more successfully.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Use small stones as the wall. I had one on my 125 and it reduced my foreground so much as well as the back since my river rocks were so big.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> BTW - May I suggest you have a read of my illustrated Beginner's Guide to Getting Started with Discus - in the Discus Basics for Beginners section of simplydiscus.com forum - link:
> http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?86009-Beginner-s-Guide-to-Getting-Started-with-Discus
> It may help you launch your project more successfully.


Thanks it has helped me plan it and the tank is covered. When i just started I got 1 hatchet and put it in a covered 10 gallon and it tryed to get out several times but my worst escape artist was one of my african clawed frogs when I was little. I wouldn't be able to find it for days and then me and my dad looked everywhere for it and it always ended up in the filter which was a biowheel filter and this was a big frog. Sorry to bore you with my stories.:icon_roll Also rickztahone I am going to go to a local landscaping store and look for small stones. I tryed my local creek and there was nothing I liked.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

fishboy199413 said:


> Thanks it has helped me plan it and the tank is covered. When i just started I got 1 hatchet and put it in a covered 10 gallon and it tryed to get out several times but my worst escape artist was one of my african clawed frogs when I was little. I wouldn't be able to find it for days and then me and my dad looked everywhere for it and it always ended up in the filter which was a biowheel filter and this was a big frog. Sorry to bore you with my stories.:icon_roll Also rickztahone I am going to go to a local landscaping store and look for small stones. I tryed my local creek and there was nothing I liked.


yeah, i got mine at the local Home Depot. My mistake was getting the larger sized ones. Seriously try to go for tiny ones. it will take waaay longer to make but in the end it will be a better river-rock display.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Update 7/4*

So I jst got back from vacation last week and I have been doing preperation to get the tank ready. I first had to dismantle the current setup which was very frustrating and tiring  but I finally managed to get every thing out and then I had to re silicone some of the edges. Then I got to the fun part :icon_roll. Putting in all of the substrate but I really so far like the results. I hope you guys do. 























































Also I finally got my filter the Aquatop CF-300 which is good but I wish it had more flow but it still does the job










Thanks for looking. :icon_smil


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Keep up the good work - it's looking just fine.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I finally put in the rock barrier. I couldn't find the big rocks I was looking for but I like what I found and seems to look ok. Next step is to get the driftwood. Do you guys know where to get good manzanita branches that would fit my design and are a good price. I am thinking of getting it from Manzantia.com. If I got it from there will the Ap1 package work? Any Advice will be appreciated :icon_smil.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

You can get more flow out of the filter if you cut down your tubes to just the size you need them. Instead of them twisting up on you like that.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh I know that was just for the time being it is going to be cut when I fill up the tank.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Where should I get my driftwood from?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

*(Update)*

Anybody willing to help?!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

No Advice?:icon_frow


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

There are a couple of guys that sell it here, go the swap and shop part of the forum. There also a guy that makes frankenstumps. Check him out....


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind of Bushy Midground plant should I use that fit my kind of setup.


----------



## alan924 (May 31, 2011)

m. minuta or glosso is a good idea


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like those but I mean't some kind of bushy stem plant that grows to a decent size.


----------



## alan924 (May 31, 2011)

blxya?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I may end up getting Blxya but I mean something like cabomba but something that will fit with the tank


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think you should get Hygrophylia Kompacta. It grows to about 5" high and can get bushy without constant trimming needed.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Chrisinator said:


> I think you should get Hygrophylia Kompacta. It grows to about 5" high and can get bushy without constant trimming needed.


+1
Some other Hygro varieties would do well too, with a little regular trimming.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I ordered some driftwood yesterday from PC1 and from what I can tell they look like it will all work out. She was very helpful.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Also I did have another question. Should I place dwarf sag. or narrow leaf microsword. My light will be 108W which is almost 2 WPG and which will look better.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

I'd say it depends on how high you want it...some of my dwarf sag is at least 12 inches high. Not really too dwarf-like, really.


----------



## MissCoryCat (Jul 5, 2011)

I like your vision. Would love to see you continue adding pictures as this progresses.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh I will pictures you don't have to worry about that. :icon_smil


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Long Overdue Update*

Hello everybody. Last week I received my driftwood from PC1 and was very pleased with the results. Today (8/15) I received my plants and placed them along with the driftwood in the aquarium. 

The plants I received were:
-Narrow leaf microsword
-Cyperus helferi 
-Hygrophylia kompact
-Green Myrio

Here are some pics of the progress.









































































Hope you guys like. :icon_smil


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty and a great design.

The Hygro "Kompact" will assume its full grown stature in your tank IME.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks now the question is what livestock to start with?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Once it is cycled you can place whatever stock you plan to have in there. I would start with any CUC first then add the Discus and finally add any dither fish.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey how do I change the title to say there is an update?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just edit your first post and click "Go Advanced"


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

REALLY LOOKIN GOOD!!!

I LOVE the Mant. Branches! I think it is going to be beautiful when it grows in and the Discus are in there!

Keep up the great work, and updates!
Drew


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks I just wish that I could buy a co2 regulator and new light but unfortunately my dad's credit card was stollen.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

fishboy199413 said:


> Thanks I just wish that I could buy a co2 regulator and new light but unfortunately my dad's credit card was stollen.


WOOT! Another teen like me in the hobby!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

How old are you I will be 16 in October just wish I had my permit (I know kinda busy).


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump. Just put in some Rotala Indica and Red Cabomba which look good by am looking for suggestions. I will have pics tomorrow. :icon_smil

Also I may end up swithcing the foreground as the narrow leaf is not working out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

looks good, where you going to get the cichlids, and what color are you going with... I think red covers, melons, blue diamonds, or turqs would look good.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am going to get my Discus from Hans Discus and I will get everything else from House of Tropicals. Thanks.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well here are the pictures of the tank now. I think next week I will get some fish and maybe change out the foreground plants.

Well here are the pics














































The DIY CO2 is working well and is being diffused through the powerhead.
I just want to see what you guys think, hope you like it. :icon_smil Sorry for the messy planting.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Like the hardscape, looks like it should look fantastic when the plants grow in.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Come on I want your opinions.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

fishboy199413 said:


> Hello?


Some times they don't seem to want to comment. :confused1:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you thinking of putting moss on the wood to make them look like trees?


----------



## SIKULIBERKAS (Mar 26, 2011)

IMHO,, i think higher slope in the background would be nice,
some moss on the wood, microsorum narrow leaf or mcr. pteropus in background or valisneria, anubias .. that just nuwbie opinion..  
sorry for bad english.. 

nice wood roud:


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah I don't know if I am going to put moss on the wood. Right now I am just letting it grow in then making changes along the way. Thanks.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

What colors do you think I should get? I think I may get blue diamonds but what else. I think I am going to do the colors in pairs so 2 blue diamonds and so on. Thanks.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

What do you guys think about the my stocking plan ideas? They are:

*#1 *

5 Discus
11 Marbled Hatchets
20 Cardinal *or* Rummynose Tetras
10 Corydoras Sterbai
1 Pair of Clown Plecos 
*#2*

5 Discus
10 Marbled Hatchets
16 Blue Tetras
1 Pair of Bolivian Rams
10 corydoras Sterbai

I know that they are sort of overstocked, but I plan to do lots of water changes and have plenty of filtration. :icon_smil


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

I am looking at your stocking plans - did I read something wrong or is this still a 55 gallon?

Holy smokes either would be nightmarishly overstocked. How about just the discus and one other school of fish? Then set up another tank for the rest MTS ftw (multi-tank-syndrome).


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well right now I am just playing around with ideas will make final decisions along the way. I know it is a little overstocked as I would like a "full" tank, but remember its not final I am looking for advice.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

With all of those fish it would look terrible. Subtract fish from the list. Don't do angels and discus in that small of a tank...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah I probaly wasn't going to put any angels in there. Thanks


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

According to your stocking plans you would be WAY over stocked not just a "little overstocked" as you have mentioned.. Even if you plan on doing lots of water changes and up your filtration. A 55 gallon tank for 5-6 Discus *alone* would be just probably pushing what you should normal put into a 55 gallon. I recommend you go with the discus and few corys' for some clean up and leave it at that.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

The discus will be juveniles and the odd one out will be removed I know that it is overstocked thats why I am looking for advice. Remember its not permenant as I will probably have to tear it down in a couple of years. K.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

aXio said:


> According to your stocking plans you would be WAY over stocked not just a "little overstocked" as you have mentioned.. Even if you plan on doing lots of water changes and up your filtration. A 55 gallon tank for 5-6 Discus *alone* would be just probably pushing what you should normal put into a 55 gallon. I recommend you go with the discus and few corys' for some clean up and leave it at that.


That would be a prudent way to go.
You are pushing it too much with the numbers of fish you want to have in it - you really need to cut down the numbers/types significantly from either of your mentioned options. And you mentioned the 55 gal is just temporary, but 2 years is a long time - your juvies could be adults in less than a year, and I believe you would just be inviting problems in your 55.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

I think if u did this u be fine for a little bit :icon_smil
5 Discus
10 Blue Tetras
8 corydoras Sterbai


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I am only going to get 4 Discus and see how it goes. I may get some hatchets this weekend. The schools won't be too large for anything as I will lower the numbers.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

With aquadvisor it said that it was only 20 percent overstocked. So I don't know what to think. 










It mixed up the size tank just to tell ya.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the advice and compliments.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The tank looks good and clean, so Discus should like that. I think you should let the Discus be the focus in the tank and omit any Hachetts or Rummys (I do love RNT, 31 in my tank) with some interesting cleaners in the bottom like Kuhlis, etc. I know you have to be careful here as well, but other Discus owners can help you with the selection, I've heard Oto's for example can eat the slime coat of the Discus, so check before you buy.

I think it's going to look nice but the Discus are going to like it understocked if they like clean water, good luck and more pics are needed.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

fishboy199413 said:


> With aquadvisor it said that it was only 20 percent overstocked. So I don't know what to think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it just gave you an accurate volume for a tank commonly sold as a 55g 
(which btw is 43.6 imperial gallons, lol and 198.3litres)


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine is actually 13 1/2" on the inside not 12. Just saying. Also should I get cardinals, rummynoses, or some other kind of tetra. P.S. still getting hatchets but probably only 8.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it could really use a black background. It would help hide the equipment and make the colors of the fish and plants pop more. Also, it's hard to tell from the pics but does that manzanita still have bark on it? If so it will become an issue. I got mine with bark on it and power washed off as much as I could but it was probably still 40% covered. Now it's been in there a couple of months and all the bark is flaking off and clogging my filter pads. I ended up turning off the filter and manually rubbing off all the bark. Then I siphoned as much of it as I could.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I would go with 

5 - 6 Discus
6 Corydoras Sterbai
1 Pair of Bushnosy pleco's


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

No all of the bark was gone when I got it and I am very pleased with it. Also I am going to House of Tropicals to get some fish to start as the tank has been cycling for about 2 weeks. Wish me luck. Dragonfish yeah I think I may put a black background since I may upgrade my AC 50 to a 110. Thanks you guys.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I would agree with most of the suggestions to cut down on the number of fish. Unless you've kept discus before and have lots of time, that many fish, especially with juvie discus and planted, is going to result in stunted discus unless you're changing water every day.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Two things. One if I was to skip the hatchets what tetra should I get a large school of? Second 2wheelsx2 don't you have planetcatfish account also? PS where I say the cardinal or rummynose tetra will be the large school of tetras and the cories I already have.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cardinals or Rummynose are great complements to Discus.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Interesting
You don't think it is tight for 6 discus?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

fishboy199413 said:


> Two things. One if I was to skip the hatchets what tetra should I get a large school of? Second 2wheelsx2 don't you have planetcatfish account also? PS where I say the cardinal or rummynose tetra will be the large school of tetras and the cories I already have.


Yes, I have the same name on PC, and I concur on the rummy nose or cardinals.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I picked up some fish today. I decieded to get a small school of hatchets and rummys (7 H's and 8 R's) just letting them settle in and so far they seem to be okay. I will post pics in the morning.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well here are the pictures. All of the fish are doing really well and are schooling tightly together. Although the hatchets are toward the bottom and are only coming to the top every so often I hope they are ok. They look like they are in good shape but only time will tell. 

Pics:

*The Rummynoses*



















*The Hatchets*



















All of the plants are doing well except for the micro sword. The Hygro kompact is doing especially well and all show you the difference from day 1 to now.




























Kompact on Day 1










Now










Hope you guys like.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump. Come on I don't want to waste my 100th post.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your Rummies have pretty good color for the first day, they are my favorite schoolers, turn your computer screen a little so mine can say hay to yours.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice..but would be nicer if you shaded the windows and cleaned the glass before taking the photos.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey everyone I just wanted to give you guys an update. Not much has happened except for losing one of my rummies for unknown reason but now everything is just settling in. Now I just hope the BGA doesn't spread. Anyways in my corydoras aenus breeding tank they just laid eggs about 2 1/2 days ago and now I am just waiting on them to hatch. If you are interested I can post some pics. Also I have some pics of my 50 gallon which you guys may like. Thanks for reading.  

PS: 1 more post and I will have a 100. :thumbsup: Very Niceee!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Definitely would like to see the other tanks, congrats on the egg laying hopefully you will get a good hatch.

Posting pics will be a good way to make your 100th post.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well here are the pics of my 50 gallon and 20 gallon cory breeding tank. In my 50 gallon I am alittle overstocked as right now I am trying to get rid of fish form my previous 55 gallon setup and I had to move fish. In the 50 there are:

5 Angels
9 Black Neons
12 Red Phantom Tetras
4 Duplicareus corydoras
1 Bristlenose which I amy get rid of
3 Ottos
And some other fish which are temporary.










Corydoras



























My favorite Angel




































Now onto my 20 gallon



















Hope you guys like.

Also I put all but 1 of my 4 sterbai cories in the 55 gallon. 

100TH POST!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Really!!!! ):


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

2in10 said:


> Looking good


Cool, keep posting pics!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Unfortunatly I just lost a rummy but I believe it was from stress.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Update 10/27*

Ok so its been a while since I have updated the progress of the tanks and alot has happened since then. In the 55 Gallon I lost some fish which I replaced and added some new ones. I added 5 Cardinals, 2 *Freshwater *Flounder which will be temporary but I have always liked them and I have had luck with them in the past, and I also added 1 more Hatchet. Now all I need are the discus and some more plants and maybe replace the light fixture. Here are some pics of the 55 :














































In the 50 gallon the plants and fish have been doing really well and flourishing right now and evryone seems to be happy. I am even getting some pearling from my Rotala indica and I am only using DIY Co2. Here are some pics of the tank: 


















































































Hoped you liked the pics. Tips are appreciated. Also what color discus should I get for the 55?

Soon I will be starting a 10 gallon Danio margaritatus tank with badis' and emerald rasboras and I will start a thread when I start. I got the idea from Rion as I really like his setup

Thanks guys :icon_bigg


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump):


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

No one ever post in my journal


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

be patient, people will post 
I really like the light green plant in your 55, what is it? The cardinals also look nice, my eye definitely goes to them in your tank... but man those plants are awesome!!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I could see one of the Flounders laying in the sand, I've kept these in the past and they like clean water, why do you say temporary? I also had a couple dozen fresh water clams that I would like to replace. The tank looks nice and clean, keep it up.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

fishboy199413 said:


> No one ever post in my journal


Well you have to go around and look at other peoples journals and comment on what you like about their tank and put a link to your tank in you signature. Then they can say who is this dude saying he likes my tank and then they will click on the link, so if you have nice photos of you tank, plants, and fish for the to see they might start leaving a comment on your tank. Tit for tat, ying for yang, it's what makes the world go round.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

fishboy199413 said:


> No one ever post in my journal

















you need to paint the back of your tank too.


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

why does he need to paint the back of his tank?


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

rbarn said:


> you need to paint the back of your tank too.


+1 to background! I would say black as it made a HUGE difference in my tank!
Lol! Nice post!


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

GoldenTetra said:


> why does he need to paint the back of his tank?



Cause it looks like crap seeing all the junk hanging on the back ?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I like the scape for your 50g. Are those Manzanita woods? is there gonna be moss on them branches?


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Well depending on what Discus he plants to keep he needs to becareful with the background idea. Certain discus get peppering if there is a dark background and/or substrate.


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

rbarn said:


> Cause it looks like crap seeing all the junk hanging on the back ?


See I thought there was actually a valid reason to painting it black.. The OP doesn't HAVE to paint it black then, there are plenty of other background options, albeit the black paint is probably cheapest.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like black because it doesn't ad or take anything away and is good for showing off bright colors.

Too bad about the Rummy's, a lot of Tetras are wild caught and like the water they originally lived in, mostly very soft water. They are high stress kinda fish that like having all their bros behind them or big schools.

It's looking good and keep up the good work.

PS, keep checking rbarns journal, his tank is going to be over the top. I did like his post.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just had avery sad day today. I changed 50% of the water in the 55 and I decided that because the sand was covered in algae I would rake it. After I refilled the tank and about 30 minutes later I went to check on the tank and to my disbelief I discovered that all of my fish were dying :'(. I was the only fish that survived was a flounder and a sterbai cory. Now I have to restock my tank. Since I don't want to deal with poisonous gas in the sand again I am going to use fine grained pea gravel in place of the sand. What do you think. R.I.P. You will be missed.


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats awful! I'm really sorry man
You're only supposed to rake your sand if you do it on a regular basis thats terrible though


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I lost the flounder


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Update*

Well it has been awhile since I have updated the tank and right now I am liking how everything is looking great including the 55 Gallon. Since the incident I have added lava rock to act as the barrier, added more eco-complete to each side which has really helped, and I have also added new plants and fish which has really brought out the tank. I still need to get the black background installed. After adding my Eheim 2217 to the tank the water looks much cleaner but because a certain bristlenose pleco the substrate is covered in poop.

New Flora
-Micro sword (not sure on species)
-Rotala indica
-Ludwigia repens
-Vallisneria americana
-Hygrophila corymbosa
-Various species of crypts

New Fauna 
-8 Head and Tail Light Tetras (Probably Temporary)
-3 Otos
-1 Bristlenose Pleco (Temporary)
FTS without Flash








FTS with Flash












































Eheim 2217









In the 50 gallon not much has happened except for my other Bristlenose Pleco has almost destroyed my Hygrophila corymbosa so I removed him and now I need to trim the dead leaves. Other than that the is the best it has ever looked in my opinion. Sorry about there being some floating leaves i the tank that is due to the pleco.





































I hope that you guys like the pics and if anyone has any advice that would be cool. Also sorry of my photography is not the best and also these were taken after large water changes.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

funny, I have two angels very similar to your favorite angel ( My favorites as well... Does yours dim out the black stripes sometimes too?? I have never been able to identify mine, they were sold in a Misc Med. Angel tank at the LFS. You can see one has dimmed the stripes in the first pic....


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah sometimes my angelfish when spooked stripes fade. Those angels look really nice and so does your tank.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I would love to know what plants those are with the broader light green leaves, i think they are super cool!

































Thanks!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Those are the Hygrophilla corymbosa they seem to be very easy to grow you just need decent enough light and some ferts. Thanks for looking


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Ozydego said:


> funny, I have two angels very similar to your favorite angel ( My favorites as well... Does yours dim out the black stripes sometimes too?? I have never been able to identify mine, they were sold in a Misc Med. Angel tank at the LFS. You can see one has dimmed the stripes in the first pic....


I would say zebra ghost at the least. They have a lot of spots on the background and a really high iridesence too which makes them really cool looking. Im not an expert but there are angelfish forums where people could id them for you


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone have any advice or constructive criticism for my tanks. I would like your feedback.


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice tank! Like the scape. If you ever get long finned angels or any other longer finned fish be wary of the head and tail lights mine tend to do a little nipping and I dislike their temperament towards each other (it maybe because I only have five of them). But great looking planted tank, keep it up.

Rafal

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I haven't posted in a long time but I am doing a major rescape of the 55 as I was really not liking the scape so I will be posting more pictures of the tank after I have moved the substrate. Not much else has happened.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Rescape*

So I am in the process of rescaping the 55 gallon. It really happened because I was unhappy with the scape and I just bought a used 3 Bulb Catalina T5HO fixture so I am in the process of going high tech. I just wanted to show you my new scape and wanted to see what you guys thought about it and if you have any comments or suggestions. I will try and find some large rocks to place around the driftwood and a few to place on the left side. Here are the pictures as promised. Also sorry for the awful camera skills.




























Also here are some pics of the 50 gallon as it looks much better than it has in a while.



















Thanks for looking


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone? I would like some advice and or comments on my new scape. Thanks.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

The tank is filled but it only has Needle Leaf Java Fern and Cryptcoryne balanese. Now I just need to get more plants, fish, and a co2 system. Thanks for looking but I would like some comments please.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I know I am being impatient but I would really like some feedback.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

make sure THIS time around you either PAINT the back or go to Walmart and purchase some posterboard. This tank would have been so much more with $1.50 spent.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

No I had and have a black backround and still I was not liking the scape so I decided to change it. So far I am liking this scape a lot more, now I just need to let some plants fill in and get some more plants.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I found some rocks from my backyard and a local creek and I am liking the ones I found. The only problem I have is that the rocks on the left side are not positioned in the right place so it does not look to good. I was wondering if anyone had advice on placement of the rocks so that I can have a better overall looking scape. I will try and get some more plants tomorrow. Here are some pics:























































Thanks


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Suggestions please.


----------



## garloki72 (Oct 31, 2010)

Honestly, I liked your old scape much, much more. Maybe but more rocks in the left side.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I liked the old scape and I am sure I will like the new one just fine. Plants and fish look healthy and the scape was nice. 

I am no photographer either but I use my computer's basic editing program to help me out. Straightening and cropping instantly makes my photos look better. I have a rickety old tripod that helps steady my shots a little and I need to play with the color balance and exposure most of the time. Lucky for me it is usually exactly the same adjustments or I would hate to do it! I prefer to take photos after dark so windows don't reflect in the tank and I attempt to get all the water spots and glass algae off but generally fail.

I like the 3 rounded rocks on the left better they are forming a composition and are different sizes. See if you can either find larger rocks so you have a variety of sizes or place several together so they read as one rock. Even those larger rounded rocks are going to vanish under just about any planting, bigger is better. Three of the small ones together, 2 together and 1 then arrange them on the order of the rounded rocks. Or the more angular ones could be placed in a rocky outcropping maybe with sand banked behind a bit and lower in the front. It isn't ideal to have all the same sized rocks to do so but at least it wouldn't read as dots of pretty rock here and there. Making a bank [really a curving line of rocks!] would guide your planting plan much as the swooping wood did in the previous scape.

Since it would be easy to do right now try straightening out the front of the sand maybe with a credit card running across the front of the tank, it makes the tank look instantly more finished looking. Sure you will be doing it a number of times before you decide on the final hard scape but it might help you be satisfied with something once you are about there.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well it has been a while but I filled the tank with plants that I got from Petsmart of all places. They are all Tissue culture plants. What I got was:

Dwarf Hair Grass
Alternanthera reineckii
Ludwigia arcuata

I also partially stocked the tank and so far I have:

10 Dwarf Pencilfish
3 Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish
4 Silvertip Tetras

I will have pics soon but I can't tomorrow because I am going to the Skins game roud:!


----------



## Capt.Green (Aug 23, 2012)

Subscribed! Nice work man. I have an extra 55gl I wanted to make a discuss tank. Thanks for the guidance and keep it up!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think I am going to get discus because of money but I might I don't know. Thanks by the way


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Also I just set up a 20 gallon long which will be planted with an assortment of nano fish such as cpds. I will start a journal for that soon as well.


----------



## Abhi (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice Tank, actuallu liked the idea of your preivous scape more. Whats the substrate in the new scape?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

The substrate is just Eco complete capped with pool filter sand. Yeah people have been saying that they liked the old scape better but I like this one. Thanks


----------



## finsNfur (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice! I really loved the 50g, and the old scape of the 55. How's the new scape looking with your recent changes?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well here are some pics of the tank after it has been planted and all of the plants are starting to establish themselves and are growing nicely. Sorry about the glare in the photos but I took these kind of early in the day. I will try and take pics later in the day after water changes and when it gets dark. 










Some pics of the Male Dwarf Pencilfish































































Thanks for looking


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Your filter would get better flow rate if you cut the pipes to the correct length. So far it looks good though, what is the white barrier you are using ?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah that was just poster board and the pipes have been cut down so that is not a problem.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

nice tank  I really like the sand!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice to see this thread revived.
For those of you who have followed this thread, and for the several of you who were thinking of launching yourself into discus-keeping, I have a bit of advice, whether you feel the need for it or not.

This is not intended to be any reflection on any of the posts which have preceded, nor any adverse commentary on fishboy's plans or efforts, which in the main have turned out very well so far, but is simply a caution for those of you who wish to be successful keeping discus from the get-go:

- If you want to keep discus successfully, get reasonably good-sized fish from the outset, - not very young, small discus (nothing under 3" will do), and only get them from a well-known, reputable, experienced discus breeder or importer of good quality, healthy discus.

- If you want to grow out young, less expensive juvie discus, please do so in a bare-bottom tank, at least for the first few months, until they grow out to 3.5" to 4", not in a planted tank, and commit yourself to large, frequent water changes.

- If you want a planted discus tank, get larger specimens, and avoid a high-tech pressurized CO2 system, until you get familiar with discus traits & behaviors, and are fully comfortable with operating a pressurized CO2 set-up.

- If you want a community tank, please be certain you're not overcrowding, and for heaven sake, be careful of the type of tank-mates you're choosing to keep with the discus. Avoid those fish that can't deal with the higher discus temps, are too small & risk being eaten for lunch by the discus, and stay away from larger, very active, fast-swimming, or potentially aggressive fish which can out-compete them for food and stress them - leading to health issues for the discus. Also avoid any fish that may have a tendency to take a liking to discus's slime coats as part of their diet when they get larger, older and lazier.

This takes a lot of research to determine which fish are good tank-mates for discus, and which are not - which brings me to the most important point ..... you must do your homework well before delving into discus.... research, research, research !

Listen to the discus gurus - they generally know what they're talking about - from experience. Discus are not difficult to keep, but not that easy either... so go at it slowly, and keep it simple, to avoid problems & disappointment.

To close, I enjoy helping out new discus-keepers, and I invite anyone to PM me any time with any questions you may have on keeping these magnificent fish.
Regards,
Paul


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow it has been a while since I updated this journal. Not much has happened except for the addition of some new fish, missing plants and destroyed plants due to the rainbows and others fish, and I have had some algae problems due to neglect. I still have not gotten the CO2 setup but I plan to do so in the not so far future. I will try and post pictures in this thread and for my other tanks when I get a chance. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## bbrackeen (Oct 22, 2012)

Enjoyed reading your Journal, glad to see you're still active. I know myself in included, interest always ebbs and flows. Especially like the angels, I'm still waffling between discus or angels.

... and Paul, you speak the truth. I bet you have a folder of canned discus newb posts at the ready.  Its easy to get pretty gung-ho in the beginning, but at least for myself; get a few fish in there and the "master plan" starts to mellow.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yor tanks look great! Any updated pics? My only humble recommendation for you is to either get pressurized co2 or at least dose excel in addition to your DIY co2. DIY co2 is just too hard to keep constant and your plants will appreciate the excel once the DIY co2 starts to drop off, saving you from algae issues. You've seen my 5 way nano setup... I'm thinking of doing a micro version of your old 55g scape with the eco complete and pool filter sand.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted any pics in a while I have just been distracted. Right now the 55 gallon looks awful and needs some new plants. When I get those plants I will setup the pressurized co2 I have been meaning to setup for months I just need to switch out the cga on the regulator. I will try and get pictures up soon.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

bbrackeen said:


> Enjoyed reading your Journal, glad to see you're still active. I know myself in included, interest always ebbs and flows. Especially like the angels, I'm still waffling between discus or angels.
> 
> ... and Paul, you speak the truth. I bet you have a folder of canned discus newb posts at the ready.  Its easy to get pretty gung-ho in the beginning, but at least for myself; get a few fish in there and the "master plan" starts to mellow.


 
Interesting you say that.

I don't have a folder of canned newb discus posts at the ready, but maybe I should. LOL
Very seriously though, I do very much enjoy assisting discus newbies any way I can, hopefully helping them to avoid unneccessary discus fatalities through ignorance or innocent error.
And it seems that the vast majority of questions, or problems, are somewhat unique, requiring a slightly altered, or different, response - so maybe any canned stuff wouldn't be effective.
Also, you never know till you try it - and often very good things come of it - so one shouldn't be shy about reasonable experimentation.

I do appreciate your comment.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Update 2/16/13*

Wow it has been along time since I truly updated the tanks or posted pictures :eek5:. Well the 55 gallon has been rescaped as of today as I decided that the tank did not look very good. Before that I sold all of the fish in the tank and I have decided to go in a different direction. I will be doing tank full of Microdevario kubotai, other small fish, cories and Apistos. I felt that getting Discus would have been a not so wise choice based on the size of this tank. The scape is not done yet as I do not have all the plants and I plan on getting some rocks to replace the ones in there right now. So now that you have heard what has happened with the tank I do have some pics to show.









































































If anybody is wondering what plants are in there they are:

-Microsword
-Staurogyne repens
-Needle Leaf Java Fern
-Taiwan Moss
-Crypt Balanese
-Bronze Wendtii
-Alternanthera reineckii

Again this is not the final plant list and it is not yet full looking especially in the center. Thanks for looking.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

love the pink plant


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's an interesting start up!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you. I am still waiting on some more plants and my co2 to be setup.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I received my plants yesterday and they look great.The tank is starting to look full except for the microsword. I will try and get some pictures up tomorrow as I have hockey practice tonight.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I said I would update the thread with new pics and here they are. Also the new plants I got were Mayaca fluviatilis, Rotala sp. nanjenshan, and some more crypt balanese. I plan to stock the tank during the spring when I have a cance for a group order with a local club. 



















I plan to have more when the plants start to fill in and when I get my co2 setup. Thanks for looking.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I picked up 8 Otocinclus for the tank, but I may get more. I can't wait to get some Microdevario in here.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the tank! It will be like a jungle in the middle. Id suggest some vals to each side, but that is just me.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well the 55 is stocked and I will update it soon but,this post is about my 45 gallon which I just rescaped today. I cut the big piece of wood on the left in to three pieces. I will post pics soon. Also I changed some fish and I am getting some silver Angels to replace the one that were in tjere as I want them to look more wild. I wish I still had the large Angel which is my Avatar but it sadly choked on an Oto.

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, this thread has been going a long time - and it's still quite interesting.
fishboy, it seems you have moved along in the hobby in several different directions, at times, over the past 2 years, in a couple of different tanks, but you always seem to land very nicely on your feet, if I can put it that way, and you seem to succeed in doing it very well.

In any event, we're all interested in you continuing the flow of this thread by your showing us what the latest developments in your tanks are, with pics please.
So update us, as you said you would.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow thank you very much. I very much appreciate your comment and I am glad that you enjoy my threads. I promise to get some pics up soon. I do sort of change very quickly due to research, interests among other things. Thanks for you read.

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here are the pictures I promised.

The 55

I have been letting the microsword grow in so it looks empty plus the stem plants I have are not liking the non CO2 as my reg. is broken.









Now the 50 which I just rescaped but I need a little bit more substrate and some more plants to fill in the empty space. Also I need to tilt the piece of wood a bit forward. 

Just after filling







Now after the water cleared up and with the fish added.





38 Gallon Tanganyikan









I also have some Sterbai cory fry I am currently raising.


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

In my opinion, I think the scape is too symmetrical and centered. The driftwood and rocks seem to be pointing in every direction so it doesn't seem natural, and flow in the aquascape doesn't seem to exist. Try to position the driftwood in a certain direction, but not too tilted that it looks unatural. The rocks should be vary in very large to very small. They should also flow with the driftwood and "point" in a direction. Forming them in a circle shape around the driftwood seems unnatural and '"forced".


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have any suggestions in mind for the scape? I never felt it looked natural either, but I didn't know what to do.


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

fishboy199413 said:


> Do you have any suggestions in mind for the scape? I never felt it looked natural either, but I didn't know what to do.


Well, what is the objective or the look you're looking for? I'm no expert in aquascaping, but I can give another perspective on a scape and I'll try to give constructive criticism. Keep us updated, I'll be happy to give feedback.


----------

